# Roast chicken in a bag



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

When I was little my mom used to make roast chicken in a bag in the oven, I been thinking of trying to do this myself anyone have any recipes they want to share?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2015)

What kind of bag did she use?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What kind of bag did she use?


 
I'm not sure honestly, but I was thinking of using a turkey bag maybe?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of bag did she use?
> ...


Yes I can see using that kind, it does work nicely.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2015)

I got these parchment bag things from a store -- looked like a good idea at the time.  Once I got 'em home and opened the box I saw these things are _enormous_.  Won't even fit in a big toaster oven.  You could fit a whole chicken in it easily.




But it seems like a good way to marinade for a while, like a curry.  Hmmm... might happen soon.

Don't have recipes per se -- I've got some various marinade sauces and I'll generally start with their instructions and then just improvise ad hoc.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> When I was little my mom used to make roast chicken in a bag in the oven, I been thinking of trying to do this myself anyone have any recipes they want to share?


Reynolds Oven Bags Chicken - Recipes - Cooks.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 24, 2015)

HERBED ROASTED CHICKEN IN A BAG  
1 tbsp. flour
2 sm. onions (quartered)
2 celery ribs (coarsely chopped)
1 whole chicken (about 3 lb.)
Salt and freshly ground pepper
2 tbsp. butter (melted)
1 tsp. dried thyme
1/2 tsp. rosemary (crumbled)
1/2 tsp. dried sage


Pre-heat oven to 325 degrees. Shake flour in a 10 x 16 inch oven cooking bag. Place bag in a 13 x 9 x 2 inch baking dish. Scatter onions and celery in bottom of bag. Season chicken cavity with salt and pepper. Place chicken in bag on top of vegetables. Combine melted butter, thyme, rosemary and sage in a small bowl. Brush chicken with herbed butter. Close bag with nylon tie. Make 6 1/2 inch slits in top for steam to escape. Bake 50 minutes, until juices run clear. Makes about four servings.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2015)

Tht's what's nice about the bags, is you can throw all  the parts of diner in with it......to cook....


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> HERBED ROASTED CHICKEN IN A BAG
> 1 tbsp. flour
> 2 sm. onions (quartered)
> 2 celery ribs (coarsely chopped)
> ...


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2015)

My Mom liked tuna fish casserole or goulash..


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

Brine in the refrigerator 2 days in advance.

2 gallons of water.
1/2 cup Kosher salt
1/2 cup garlic or garlic powder.
1/2 cup onion or onion powder.
Sprig of rosemary if you can find some fresh or grow your own.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

What is brining? like marinating?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> What is brining? like marinating?




How to Brine Chicken 9 Steps with Pictures - wikiHow


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Lass!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > When I was little my mom used to make roast chicken in a bag in the oven, I been thinking of trying to do this myself anyone have any recipes they want to share?
> ...


They will never cook like a Magnalite roaster!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> What is brining? like marinating?


It is a method of over-salting your food.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 24, 2015)

I would think roasting in a bag would tend to steam the chicken rather than roast it.

A roast chicken is about the easiest dish to make there is- I use a high heat method- preheat oven to 500 degrees- salt and pepper inside and out- put on a rack in an oven proof casserole, roast for about half hour- checking internal temperature at about 20 minutes.

Everyone should know how to make a roast whole chicken.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

It really isn't, the salt cures the meat, and thins the skin, and makes it yummy.

We used to make swiss steak in a bag...just meat, and some flour, salt, pepper, garlic, onions, green peppers, a can of diced tomatoes...nom nom nom.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> What is brining? like marinating?


Sort of. Brining is a process that literally transforms the meat texture along with the flavor.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> It really isn't, the salt cures the meat, and thins the skin, and makes it yummy.
> 
> We used to make swiss steak in a bag...just meat, and some flour, salt, pepper, garlic, onions, green peppers, a can of diced tomatoes...nom nom nom.


 
That sounds delicious KG!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What is brining? like marinating?
> ...


Damn. This link will kill you with salt. 3/4 a cup of salt to every gallon? I use 1/4


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Salt really isn't the demon that people think it is. It can cause you to retain water, which can be a problem if you have high blood pressure, but aside from that, it's harmless.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Salt really isn't the demon that people think it is. It can cause you to retain water, which can be a problem if you have high blood pressure, but aside from that, it's harmless.


With the tendency of most people nowadays to be dehydrated I disagree. Thats why its not a good idea to drink sea water.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It really isn't, the salt cures the meat, and thins the skin, and makes it yummy.
> ...


Think MRE.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Salt really isn't the demon that people think it is. It can cause you to retain water, which can be a problem if you have high blood pressure, but aside from that, it's harmless.


I love salt, especially the Himalayan pink salt, and the Hawaiian black salt.

That said, if you use those, take a vitamin with iodine.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I sure wish Obama would give MRE's to seniors as freely as he sends them to the Ukrainian Usurper Nazi government.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Salt really isn't the demon that people think it is. It can cause you to retain water, which can be a problem if you have high blood pressure, but aside from that, it's harmless.
> ...


 
We aren't talking about drinking sea water when you're dying of thirst. It takes more water to remove the salt than you're taking in, and thus sea water will cause your kidneys to shut down.

The whole "salt is deadly" thing is an outdated meme from the 70s, much like the "eggs are heinous" meme. Both are incorrect.

But that's okay, don't eat salt if it scares you. Then maybe your electrolytes will get out of balance and your heart will stop.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

And btw, salt doesn't dehydrate you. It causes water retention, schlep you dolt. That's why they pump people up with SALINE when they're dehydrated.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Sea water has salt in it which you claimed is safe. Get educated so your logic wont look so silly.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> And btw, salt doesn't dehydrate you. It causes water retention, schlep you dolt. That's why they pump people up with SALINE when they're dehydrated.


You dont drink saline idiot. Yes salt dehydrates you. Pour some on a snail and watch what happens.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Salt is safe.

But drinking seawater when you have no other water isn't.

Moron.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And btw, salt doesn't dehydrate you. It causes water retention, schlep you dolt. That's why they pump people up with SALINE when they're dehydrated.
> ...


 
They put it in via IV, imbecile.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Home remedy for mild dehydration:

Drink a rehydration drink, water, juice, or sports drink to replace fluids and minerals. Drink 2 qt (2 L) of cool liquids over the next 2 to 4 hours. You should drink at least 10 glasses of liquid a day to replace lost fluids. You can make an inexpensive rehydration drink at home.....    

1 quart water
*½ teaspoon table salt*
6 teaspoons sugar
Dehydration-Home Treatment


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Seriously, schlep, do you take classes to be this stupid?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

"... use an oral rehydration solution such as Pedialyte for infants and children who have diarrhea, vomiting or fever. These solutions contain water and* salts* in specific proportions to replenish both fluids and electrolytes."

Dehydration Treatments and drugs - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

"...Children and adults who are severely dehydrated should be treated by emergency personnel arriving in an ambulance or in a hospital emergency room, where they can receive* salts* and fluids through a vein (intravenously) rather than by mouth.."

Dehydration Treatments and drugs - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Incidentally..salt isn't bad for you. There's no evidence it's bad for you.

But there is evidence that if you don't get enough, it can kill you:

"This week a meta-analysis of seven studies involving a total of 6,250 subjects in the _American Journal of Hypertension_ found no strong evidence that cutting salt intake reduces the risk for heart attacks, strokes or death in people with normal or high blood pressure. In May European researchers publishing in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ reported that the less sodium that study subjects excreted in their urine—an excellent measure of prior consumption—the _greater_ their risk was of dying from heart disease. These findings call into question the common wisdom that excess salt is bad for you, but the evidence linking salt to heart disease has always been tenuous."

It s Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No stupid. drinking salt water period causes dehydration. You must have ran out of stupid things to say like your saline quip.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> "...Children and adults who are severely dehydrated should be treated by emergency personnel arriving in an ambulance or in a hospital emergency room, where they can receive* salts* and fluids through a vein (intravenously) rather than by mouth.."
> 
> Dehydration Treatments and drugs - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


Thats for faster diffusion idiot


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

"..."there is little evidence for long-term benefit from reducing salt intake."

It s Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American
Poor schlep. Are you ever right about ANYTHING?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
No, it doesn't you moron. Read. Read. Read. Read.

They treat dehydration with SALT, you fucking loon.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "...Children and adults who are severely dehydrated should be treated by emergency personnel arriving in an ambulance or in a hospital emergency room, where they can receive* salts* and fluids through a vein (intravenously) rather than by mouth.."
> ...


 
But I thought you didn't treat dehydration with salt?

Oh my.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> "..."there is little evidence for long-term benefit from reducing salt intake."
> 
> It s Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American
> Poor schlep. Are you ever right about ANYTHING?


I'm right about you being an idiot. I like your claim that salt doesnt cause dehydration the best.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "..."there is little evidence for long-term benefit from reducing salt intake."
> ...


 
Wow.

Willfully. Ignorant.

The information is there. But you cling to your stupidity. Go for it, like I said, maybe your heart will stop.

PS:

It s Time to End the War on Salt - Scientific American


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Your thinking is frequently messed up. Salt is not the only thing you get in a hospital. You get liquids to balance out the salt so your kidneys dont get messed up. Lets see how long you last drinking sea water. I'll give you 2 -3 days in a boat at sea.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
When on earth did I say to drink sea water?

Oh  yeah, I didn't.

Just schlep doing what schlep does...trolling to hide the fact he's a moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I have all the information I need. Youre the idiot that claimed salt doesnt dehydrate you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Who said you did? I said try drinking sea water. It has more than 2% salt concentration. Thats why you cant drink it and live idiot.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Too MUCH salt can dehydrate you.

But salt in food isn't too much salt.

Drinking sea water is.

"The Mayo Clinic explains that sodium is needed for such bodily functions as proper fluid balance, nerve conduction and the contraction and relaxation of muscles."


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Which is it? You said salt didnt dehydrate you. Can you please take a stance? Are you seeing the error in your logic now? 



koshergrl said:


> And *btw, salt doesn't dehydrate you*. It causes water retention, schlep you dolt. That's why they pump people up with SALINE when they're dehydrated.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
This is far too complex for your tiny animal brain, schlep.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I think you are confused as usual. First you say salt doesnt cause dehydration then you say it does. I think you should stick to the things you know which seems to be "not much" judging  from the threads I have observed you in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

You don't need the bag. The bag is to hold in moisture, but that is not needed when cooking chicken properly.
*
 The "Secret" to Moist, Delicious Chicken*

1) And this is the most important, brine the chicken for at least 3-4 hours. Preferably overnite or longer. 
Simply take the chicken, once cleaned, and place in large mixing bowl completely under cold water. Add 1 full TBS of sea salt, don't worry about sodium or "salty taste" the salt is to open the pores of the chicken to allow the water to permeate the meat. Remove chicken and put spices/herbs whatever you like, or recipe calls for. 
2) Drizzle the chicken with olive oil and rub into chicken.
3) For a whole chicken, preheat oven to 450. And place chicken in oven Set the timer for 15 minutes. This will sear the meat and brown the outside, and seal in the moisture.
4) WITHOUT opening oven door - turn oven down to 350. And cook until internal temp. is 165. WIll be between 40 minutes to 1 hour depending on size of chicken.

  Your chicken will be perfect. Crisp on the outside, and super moist.
Don't skip any steps. It will not turn out right if you do.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Too much salt causes dehydration honey.

And when you're dehydrated, they give you salt.

Like I said, it's too complicated for you.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You don't need the bag. The bag is to hold in moisture, but that is not needed when cooking chicken properly.
> *
> The "Secret" to Moist, Delicious Chicken*
> 
> ...


 


But the bag is fun!

And so un-messy!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No dummy they give you salt for diffusion and water to keep you from getting dehydrated. But enough of this elementary science you didnt learn in school.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
They give you salt when you're dehydrated. Whew, thanks, we agree.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need the bag. The bag is to hold in moisture, but that is not needed when cooking chicken properly.
> ...



I know it is the internets and people can claim anything...just sayin, people have asked me for years "how do you make chicken this juicy?" whether it is whole chicken, or bone-in split or whatever...cooking pork or chicken in an oven without brining is a sin. When you go to a great restaurant and you cut into that thick pork chop and juices literally squirt out and the plate is covered in liquid...how do they do that? They brine and sear it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Brining is awesome.

So is knowing what heat to cook stuff at, and having a good oven...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Brining is awesome.
> 
> So is knowing what heat to cook stuff at, and having a good oven...



Convection...the only way.
And don't forget - a good chef's knife.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> What is brining? like marinating?


 I had some chicken in brine and was worried about it spoiling so I put it in the freezer. When I thawed it and fried it I had never tasted such firm yet tender and flavorful meat. I'm wondering what the act of freezing it may do to the process.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> What is brining? like marinating?



Marinating is for flavor, brining is for moisture.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Brining is awesome.
> ...


 Oh no, don't be a knife snob!
I can do the most amazing things with cheap knives..not that I don't like expensive ones.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What is brining? like marinating?
> ...


 
As long as you keep it cold you don't have to worry about it spoiling, btw.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What is brining? like marinating?
> ...



Just sayin...no matter how you thaw chicken, it will lose moisture. The freezing could not have improved the chicken, since the damage done by thawing is unavoidable. 
 There is no way chicken can spoil during the brine process...the salt...yeah.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I must have had some chicken that was already going bad. I once brined some chicken for 4 days and the meat was spoiled when I took it out of the refrigerator. I dont take any chances after that.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What is brining? like marinating?
> ...


Brining can also be for flavor. Check my recipe on the first page.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2015)

It can pick up flavors from the fridge, that can make it yucky. But honestly, all meat gets better the longer it sits. You might want to rinse it off though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh I am afraid I am a knife snob. Having said that, there are some pretty good cheap ones. 
 I have two chefs knives, paring knife and one sudoku knife...probably about $600 for the lot I guess. But I can take an 8" chef knife and cut a radish so thin you can read through it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Four days?????


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Yep. I was operating under the assumption that the brine would put even more flavor in the meat.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You are supposed to brine in ICED water because a chicken can definitely spoil when you brine.  The water should be below 40 degrees.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


 
Hmmm so you brine the pork too? how do you do that, the same way as the chicken?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I hardly ever brine anything.  If it's an extra tough cut of meat, I cook it in the slow cooker.  That makes pretty much any cut of meat tender.  When I make a chicken or a turkey, I put an herb, garlic and butter mixture all over it and under the skin.  I add just a bit of water or broth to the pan, and it comes out great every time.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2015)

Another tip, cook your chicken or turkey upside down for the first half of cooking, then turn it right side up to make it browned.  That makes all the juices run into the breast part (which tends to dry out during cooking) and makes it tender and juicy.  You have to use a rack though.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 29, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> When I was little my mom used to make roast chicken in a bag in the oven, I been thinking of trying to do this myself anyone have any recipes they want to share?



My mom made similar, she cooked it in tinfoil. THe chicken breast some seasoning and some veggies would roast in the tinfoil. then you would dump it over rice. YUMMY.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, you wrap your chicken/ turkey in foil and take it off to brown it.  That is the juiciest bird you will ever eat.  Using a bag...Betty Crocker nonsense for white ladies who never learned how to properly cook!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Yes, you wrap your chicken/ turkey in foil and take it off to brown it.  That is the juiciest bird you will ever eat.  Using a bag...Betty Crocker nonsense for white ladies who never learned how to properly cook!



I don't use tin foil or a bag.  I rub it with herb butter, garlic butter or garlic and herb butter, and that browns the skin, and my chickens always come out good.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 29, 2015)

cooking chicken with skin on, talk about unhealthy.


----------

